# Greenies and such



## Lucindagh (Sep 20, 2018)

I bought some tiny Greenies because I give the full sized ones to our Schnoodle. The package says to use for dogs 6 months and older. What is your take on that? Should I wait until then? I also purchased some bully sticks. Should I wait until 6 months to giver Molly those as well?

And as a complimentary question, when did you start introducing any other foods to your puppies? We are continuing to feed Molly the dry food the breeder used plus a spoonful of canned that she also recommended. I don't want Molly's tummy to give her any problems. So I am hesitant to make any changes/additions.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Lucindagh said:


> I bought some tiny Greenies because I give the full sized ones to our Schnoodle. The package says to use for dogs 6 months and older. What is your take on that? Should I wait until then? I also purchased some bully sticks. Should I wait until 6 months to giver Molly those as well?
> 
> And as a complimentary question, when did you start introducing any other foods to your puppies? We are continuing to feed Molly the dry food the breeder used plus a spoonful of canned that she also recommended. I don't want Molly's tummy to give her any problems. So I am hesitant to make any changes/additions.


My Zumba came home with a bully stick from the breeder, and that was a few days before she turned 10 weeks. She LOVES that stick. That's the one "toy" that has to be moved with her as she moves to the different locations for her in our home.

Regarding switching food, I did start to switch Zumba's food as soon as I got her. I did it very slowly, in fact, took 2-1/2 weeks. My Vet said I could have done the transition in 1 week, but I don't feel it was a mistake to have gone so slowly. I had one day that her poop transitioned to something harder and smaller than usual, but it was back to normal the next day. I say try it but go very slowly. You don't know how it'll go until you try.

Regarding the Greenies, I have no idea what that is, or why they want you to wait till 6 months. I'll have to keep coming back to find out the answer to that one.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have heard too many horror stories about Greenies to ever give them to my dog. There are many cases of dogs getting sick, needing surgery, and even dying. I believe it has to do with dogs breaking off chunks of these dental chews which then cause an obstruction in the GI tract.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi was hospitalized for several days after swallowing a piece of a "Greenie" (dental chew) when he was younger. The whole thing cost us $1800 and a TON of worry. We were told by the Tufts ER vets that dental chews are the #1 cause of bowel obstructions that require surgery in their practice. We got lucky in that with Kodi, they were able to resolve it with supportive medical care and no surgery. 

No dental chews for my dogs EVER. We learned that expensive and frightening lesson the hard way.


----------



## Lucindagh (Sep 20, 2018)

Holey Moley! That is terrible Krandall. That must have been so traumatic. I am so glad it turned out OK. Thank you for sharing that. I'm thinkin' the Greenies have to go.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

My pups get ill on greenies and the similar whimsee chews were too hard so I quit using them all. Good to know that I was actually taking better care of my dogs. As a groomer I meet people all the time using the chews. I can tell them now to switch to brushing or enzymatic gel (what I use now). Regarding bully sticks: pretty sure all dogs love them but personally cannot give them to my girls. I would make sure it doesn’t have additives. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I bought greenies once because they were on sale and I misunderstood what they were. They smelled awful to me, but I tried giving one anyway. I ended up throwing away the rest of the bag because they made his poop smell awful. When I took our puppy to the vet recently for a possible obstruction the vet specifically asked if he’d been given a dental chew. 

I cant say enough about bully sticks. They were my number one tool in redirecting teething behaviors. My other favorite way to use them was to give our puppy a bully stick to chew in the early morning. He went through a stage when he first started holding it all night where he sometimes still woke me up for an early morning potty. After potty he would go to his breakfast bowl, even though it was 5am. I started taking him to my room and giving him a bully stick. He would chew for a few minutes and then both of us could go back to sleep for another hour or so. I couldn’t use any other chew in my bedroom without a gross mess or residue. 

I bought odor free bully sticks on Amazon because I couldn’t find any labeled “odor free” locally. The bag I bought from Amazon was a little more expensive than the local price but i’ve had it for a year and still have two left. 

I have tried pigs ears, Himalayan chews, and several others through a subscription someone gave me and bully sticks have been the best “staple” chew. Pigs ears are really more of a rare treat because they don’t last long, which makes them too high calorie for us, and Himalayan chews were too hard until recently. Everything else has been fun for more of a long lasting treat, but long lasting treats are also kind of a pain to supervise.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Everything else has been fun for more of a long lasting treat, but long lasting treats are also kind of a pain to supervise.


I am curious - Why are long lasting treats a pain to supervise?

I am glad I had never heard of Greenies before. They sound horrendous!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Jeanniek said:


> I am curious - Why are long lasting treats a pain to supervise?
> 
> I am glad I had never heard of Greenies before. They sound horrendous!


Maybe I'm paranoid but I feel like there are very few chews that I can walk away from. The only ones I'd feel comfortable leaving him with for short blocks are a new bully stick or Himalayan chew that's on the longer side. Otherwise, the longer they last, they longer I have to supervise. If we're watching a movie or something then it's okay, but if I want to be able to work on something and can't keep an eye on it, or leave something with him while he's home alone, the choices decrease significantly. For example, there was a pumpkin chew he loved, but I noticed tiny pieces flakes off. They were small, so I felt like the risk was small enough I could let him finish it if I was watching him, but I'd never be able to leave him alone with it. It seems like most "novelty" chews fall in that category - they're fun as treats more than really useful as chews.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Maybe I'm paranoid but I feel like there are very few chews that I can walk away from. The only ones I'd feel comfortable leaving him with for short blocks are a new bully stick or Himalayan chew that's on the longer side. Otherwise, the longer they last, they longer I have to supervise. If we're watching a movie or something then it's okay, but if I want to be able to work on something and can't keep an eye on it, or leave something with him while he's home alone, the choices decrease significantly. For example, there was a pumpkin chew he loved, but I noticed tiny pieces flakes off. They were small, so I felt like the risk was small enough I could let him finish it if I was watching him, but I'd never be able to leave him alone with it. It seems like most "novelty" chews fall in that category - they're fun as treats more than really useful as chews.


The ONLY chews I give my dogs are flavored moose antlers from Acadia Antlers: 
https://acadiaantlers.com/shop/flavored-moose-taster-slice/

I know that some veterinary dentists are afraid of them because of the possibility of slab fractures if the dog is a steong chewer. However, I feel that EVERYTHING has some risk, and that is one I'm willing to take. I can't use bully sticks, hooves or Himalayan chews because of Kodi's allergies. Things like pigs ears are consumed to quickly, and are too high calorie. Dental chews are not an option after our previous experience with them.

The flavored antlers have been soaked in the flavoring and are not as hard as plain antlers. My dogs can make headway on them, but a single moose slice lasts for many months before it gets small enough thatI need to worry about it. We have antlers all over the house and more in the travel trailer!


----------



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

Get your pup used to brushing early on if you can. Do it and your baby won't have to be anesthetized for their dental cleaning and it saves a lot of money.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm with Karen on the antlers (though I haven't tried the flavored ones yet). Perry loves them. We have 3 or 4 around right now. When they get a little shorter, I stick them in the end of his kong and it also makes it easier for him to hold. I started with the splits because they're softer and they're still his favorite (both for flavor and they're easier to pick up), but he has whole ones too. He wasn't crazy about the deer antlers but loves the elk and moose ones. I got him the really small ones at first but he went through those really fast, so I got the longer ones and they're still going strong. 

I haven't tried the slices yet, that might be next on the list. 

I really couldn't deal with bully sticks (I'm vegetarian and I can deal with him eating meat, but not with looking at it every single day). I do have the Himalayan chews but he goes through them really quickly and they will soften his poop if he has too much of one, so he only gets them every once in a while, so the antlers are my preference.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*acadia antlers*



krandall said:


> The ONLY chews I give my dogs are flavored moose antlers from Acadia Antlers:
> https://acadiaantlers.com/shop/flavored-moose-taster-slice/
> 
> I know that some veterinary dentists are afraid of them because of the possibility of slab fractures if the dog is a steong chewer. However, I feel that EVERYTHING has some risk, and that is one I'm willing to take. I can't use bully sticks, hooves or Himalayan chews because of Kodi's allergies. Things like pigs ears are consumed to quickly, and are too high calorie. Dental chews are not an option after our previous experience with them.
> ...


Karen - the website doesn't say how big they are... which ones do you get an how long are they? How many do you get in a package?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Karen - the website doesn't say how big they are... which ones do you get an how long are they? How many do you get in a package?


The link I gave should take you to the specific product. (Moose Taster Slices) Then you select a flavor. My guys have a strong preference for the Bacon and Maple flavors, though it doesn't look like they are offering the maple right now. (they rotate through flavors during the year) They had no more interest in the PB ones than in an unflavored one.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*antlers*



krandall said:


> The link I gave should take you to the specific product. (Moose Taster Slices) Then you select a flavor. My guys have a strong preference for the Bacon and Maple flavors, though it doesn't look like they are offering the maple right now. (they rotate through flavors during the year) They had no more interest in the PB ones than in an unflavored one.


Yeah I went to that link, but it doesn't say how long they are... I've emailed the company to find out. If it's too short Perry goes through them too fast.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

I used to get the regular elk antlers.. my girls didn't like the deer either. But Lollipop has bad teeth so I switched to the nylabone imitation antler which is designed to break off in tiny flakes. I've given my girls nylabone products since I got my first, Marybug, in 1993 and have never had any problems. Glad the came out with imitation antlers and bones cuz Kati is obsessive about her chews. I would like to try the flavored ones if they're easy on teeth. My girls usually lose them before they finish them so that isn't an issue for me thankfully 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimm (Mar 13, 2018)

Are Nylabones considered dental chews, and are they dangerous? I was sent 2 different sizes of Nylabones by the company in exchange for an online review and have been using them for Maisy. (Dottie isn't interested.) One is medium and the other large, so they are fairly big for a small dog. I don't see how they could possibly bite any pieces off it because it's very hard. 

I also bought a softer puppy Nylabone at Petsmart, and she did chew chunks off that, so I threw it away. She didn't swallow them as far as I could tell. She just made a mess with them, but I was afraid she might swallow some.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kimm said:


> Are Nylabones considered dental chews, and are they dangerous? I was sent 2 different sizes of Nylabones by the company in exchange for an online review and have been using them for Maisy. (Dottie isn't interested.) One is medium and the other large, so they are fairly big for a small dog. I don't see how they could possibly bite any pieces off it because it's very hard.
> 
> I also bought a softer puppy Nylabone at Petsmart, and she did chew chunks off that, so I threw it away. She didn't swallow them as far as I could tell. She just made a mess with them, but I was afraid she might swallow some.


No, I don't use Nylabones because my dogs aren't interested. But "dental chews" are consumables. They are usually greenish, though I suppose they could be other colors.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

The nylabone sand other chews although not “dental” still help keep teeth cleaner because the rubbing on the teeth caused by the chewing- as long as it doesn’t become gummy like a rawhide ( which I recommend never even thinking about) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

katscleancutdogs said:


> The nylabone sand other chews although not "dental" still help keep teeth cleaner because the rubbing on the teeth caused by the chewing- as long as it doesn't become gummy like a rawhide ( which I recommend never even thinking about)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But no chews REALLY make up for proper dental care. That means regular brushing... Just like with people.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

True. I love the Tropiclean enzymatic gel.. and a brush if your dog will let you.. start young 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I stay away from Greenies too after reading horror stories. Willow used to love bully sticks but she doesn't anymore for some reason. I might try the antlers although they worry me since they are so hard. I do brush her teeth once a day.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Karen - The link for the taster slices doesn't indicate how many you get in an order. I'm also curious how long they are. Not much information in the link. Can you help? Thanks.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*tasters*



Jackie from Concrete said:


> Karen - The link for the taster slices doesn't indicate how many you get in an order. I'm also curious how long they are. Not much information in the link. Can you help? Thanks.


I emailed them to find out how long they were, they said around 5"x1"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Karen - The link for the taster slices doesn't indicate how many you get in an order. I'm also curious how long they are. Not much information in the link. Can you help? Thanks.


I think they are about 6-8" long, and mayby 2" wide? They vary, because they are just a slice of the blade of a natural, shed antler.

They have sold them separately over the years, and also 3 at a time. Not sure what they are doing right now. For a whil, we were in their "Moose of the Month" club, where you got 3 new, flavored slices monthly. But because my dogs are small, and not HUGE chewers, we got so far ahead that we are on pause right now. For a while. I think we have AT LEAST one mosr set, unopened in the cabinet!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I emailed them to find out how long they were, they said around 5"x1"


Hah' so much for me guessing. I guess I'm not a very good judge from memory, though I don't think we've EVER had one as narrow as an inch wide. I'll measure for you later.

But I did want to say, call or email them. They are super nice people and completely willing to help you out!


----------



## Nettie1114 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have been giving Greenies to my dogs for over 15 years. I swear by them! I had Siberian Husky with stomach problems and gave her one a day. I stopped because I thought they were expensive and then had huge vet bill because whatever is in a Greenies settled her stomach. I have 2 Havanese pups and have been given them a Greenies since they were six months old. When they were puppies I cut a Greenie Teenie size into at least 10 pieces and now that they are 5 years old I cut the Teenie Greenies up in 4 pieces. I divide them in half then down the middle. My pups love them but I would never give them a whole Greenie.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*guessing*



krandall said:


> Hah' so much for me guessing. I guess I'm not a very good judge from memory, though I don't think we've EVER had one as narrow as an inch wide. I'll measure for you later.
> 
> But I did want to say, call or email them. They are super nice people and completely willing to help you out!


The person answering definitely could have been guessing. When I first emailed they said that they didn't know - that they varied and they sold them by size of the dog, but when I emailed back (because I've gotten Perry ones for the small dogs before that were too small for him and his chewing) that's when they "estimated" the size


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> They have sold them separately over the years, and also 3 at a time. Not sure what they are doing right now. For a whil, we were in their "Moose of the Month" club, where you got 3 new, flavored slices monthly. But because my dogs are small, and not HUGE chewers, we got so far ahead that we are on pause right now. For a while. I think we have AT LEAST one mosr set, unopened in the cabinet!


Gee - They are kind of expensive if I'm remembering correctly the $10. The photo is showing several so I thought the $10 included more than one. I assume they last longer than a bully stick though.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Please. No compressed chews, of any kind, for Havanese, or any other small dog!!!!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Gee - They are kind of expensive if I'm remembering correctly the $10. The photo is showing several so I thought the $10 included more than one. I assume they last longer than a bully stick though.


They are MUCH bigger than a bully, and last for months. Not at all comparable. Well worth the price for the length of time they last.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Please. No compressed chews, of any kind, for Havanese, or any other small dog!!!!!!!


Ditto.

Some people beat the odds and get away with it. It's not worth playing Russian Roulette, IMO.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> They are MUCH bigger than a bully, and last for months. Not at all comparable. Well worth the price for the length of time they last.


The price of one seems reasonable, but I would rather buy a few to make the shipping worth it. Problem is, what if I order a few and my dog isn't interested? Maybe I'll justify buying a bunch by doing it for Christmas and worst case I can give them away!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> The price of one seems reasonable, but I would rather buy a few to make the shipping worth it. Problem is, what if I order a few and my dog isn't interested? Maybe I'll justify buying a bunch by doing it for Christmas and worst case I can give them away!


I can understand that. We bought our first one at a store in Bar Harbor, so I knew Kodi liked them before I ordered them on line. But I've been ordering them for years now. My son's dogs love them too, and they are much beigger dogs, so we go through a lot!!!


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Tom King said:


> Please. No compressed chews, of any kind, for Havanese, or any other small dog!!!!!!!


What is considered a compressed chew exactly? I've never heard any described that way... kinda silly since I work with dogs but

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

katscleancutdogs said:


> What is considered a compressed chew exactly? I've never heard any described that way... kinda silly since I work with dogs but
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the dental chew and most rawhide chews, even the ones made of pressed and formed rawhide bits. I think the Pork Chomps are suspect too, though I know they are being marketed as a safer" alternative to rawhide.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

katscleancutdogs said:


> What is considered a compressed chew exactly? I've never heard any described that way... kinda silly since I work with dogs but
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was actually just thinking that description "compressed" makes a lot of sense and is probably the best label I've heard. I imagine it's not necessarily going to be listed on the package, but it helps to have this in mind when I'm considering what to buy, and how it might have been made. If I can't figure out how it was made it's probably worth passing anyway.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> They are MUCH bigger than a bully, and last for months. Not at all comparable. Well worth the price for the length of time they last.


Thanks Karen. Appreciate the info. I'm also going to check to see if I can find them locally. I didn't know they sold outside of their website.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thanks Karen. Appreciate the info. I'm also going to check to see if I can find them locally. I didn't know they sold outside of their website.


Well, the company is in Maine, and I have bought them in Bar Harbor and at a Pet Expo in RI. So I don't know how much farther afield they can be found. But I bet they'd tell you if you asked! Really nice, family-run company.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

krandall said:


> All the dental chew and most rawhide chews, even the ones made of pressed and formed rawhide bits. I think the Pork Chomps are suspect too, though I know they are being marketed as a safer" alternative to rawhide.


Thanks! Will definitely avoid and recommend avoiding to my clients 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Yes, the antlers last months. My pups are only interested in them every so often, so I will try the flavored ones. 

We are on a $40 per month bully chew addiction. The bullies are a monkeys on my back. They are slimy gross when chewed up, and you do have to throw the ending portion away to avoid choking. Always watch, and as stated don't put chewed bullies in crates. 

Mine do well with the hard cheese chews. They last four days or so. Again, only when supervised.

Every kind of consumable chew I have tried has given Kosmo the runs or a combo of runs and vomiting. No more of those.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Perry just finished one of his Himalayan chews (hard cheese chew). The nice thing about those is that when the end gets too small (especially if you have a dog who likes to chew on things lying on his back, moving the chew around in his mouth with his tongue), you pop it into the microwave for 30 sec- 1 min and it puffs up and becomes a crunch chew so no wastage (and yes he only gets them when supervised). 

It's funny because just yesterday I posted about Perry going through a lot of the puppy stages much later (like right now), and there was another one - I put one of the puffed up bits on the coffee table and next thing I knew he had it on the couch. So we had a bit of a training session about NOT going on the coffee table. He's never done that before, so yet another puppy behavior that we have to work on at 2 1/2.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry just finished one of his Himalayan chews (hard cheese chew). The nice thing about those is that when the end gets too small (especially if you have a dog who likes to chew on things lying on his back, moving the chew around in his mouth with his tongue), you pop it into the microwave for 30 sec- 1 min and it puffs up and becomes a crunch chew so no wastage (and yes he only gets them when supervised).
> 
> It's funny because just yesterday I posted about Perry going through a lot of the puppy stages much later (like right now), and there was another one - I put one of the puffed up bits on the coffee table and next thing I knew he had it on the couch. So we had a bit of a training session about NOT going on the coffee table. He's never done that before, so yet another puppy behavior that we have to work on at 2 1/2.


Oh, but what fun that he isnt isnt becoming "adultish" too fast!

Question - i have tried looking it up, but find nothing on it. Regarding the bully sticks, Zumba chews on it till it gets this long white gummy section on both sides. It looks disgusting. My husband says it looks like casing though I dont think that can be it since it is supposed to be 100% bull. But It does look like something that would be attracting lots of bacteria, so I have been cutting it off. Is that what you do?


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Just curious, are these bones (broken in half) on the "do not give your dog" list like the Greenies? Bowie loves them and I'll give half a bone to him as I leave the house...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bowie's Mom said:


> Just curious, are these bones (broken in half) on the "do not give your dog" list like the Greenies? Bowie loves them and I'll give half a bone to him as I leave the house...


Yeah, those look like the same kind of compressed product. I wouldn't give them to my dogs...

If you DO decide to use them, I certainly wouldn't break them. The time when they are dangerous is if the dog swallows a chunk. The bigger they are, the better chance that the dog will just scrape off small edges, rather than break off, and swallow, a chunk. The problem is that they are not easily digestible, so the large piece can pass out of the stomach and into the intestines. Where it can become lodged...


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks! They're going back to Costco.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Jeanniek said:


> Oh, but what fun that he isnt isnt becoming "adultish" too fast!
> 
> Question - i have tried looking it up, but find nothing on it. Regarding the bully sticks, Zumba chews on it till it gets this long white gummy section on both sides. It looks disgusting. My husband says it looks like casing though I dont think that can be it since it is supposed to be 100% bull. But It does look like something that would be attracting lots of bacteria, so I have been cutting it off. Is that what you do?


I buy the shorter odor free 6" bully sticks and rotate between 1-2 at a time. I usually have 1 upstairs and it dries in between uses so the gummy part isn't really gummy anymore, but it stays a little softer. I don't cut it off unless there's a big piece sort of hanging there because I think that's what he's been working for all of this time. I gave my puppy bully sticks anytime he was mouthing, multiple times a day even, but only for 5-15 minutes at a time so the bully stick didn't ever get really saturated very often. Now that he's older I don't give it to him as often, but it's still usually for short periods. I know a lot of people give it once a day for much longer or use it in other ways, so maybe it depend on how you use it. I keep the one in my bedroom in a vase/glass type container so I don't think it's attracting any excessive germs. The downstairs one I've pulled out of the sofa many times and I've always been more concerned about it getting on the sofa than germs getting on the bully stick. Maybe I should have considered that, but I think I'd rather stay blissfully ignorant on this one. The way we use them, none of the places I've let him have the bully stick have been stained, damaged or even wet from chewing - so far, anyway.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I buy the shorter odor free 6" bully sticks and rotate between 1-2 at a time. I usually have 1 upstairs and it dries in between uses so the gummy part isn't really gummy anymore, but it stays a little softer. I don't cut it off unless there's a big piece sort of hanging there because I think that's what he's been working for all of this time. I gave my puppy bully sticks anytime he was mouthing, multiple times a day even, but only for 5-15 minutes at a time so the bully stick didn't ever get really saturated very often. Now that he's older I don't give it to him as often, but it's still usually for short periods. I know a lot of people give it once a day for much longe r or use it in other ways, so maybe it depend on how you use it. I keep the one in my bedroom in a vase/glass type container so I don't think it's attracting any excessive germs. The downstairs one I've pulled out of the sofa many times and I've always been more concerned about it getting on the sofa than germs getting on the bully stick. Maybe I should have considered that, but I think I'd rather stay blissfully ignorant on this one. The way we use them, none of the places I've let him have the bully stick have been stained, damaged or even wet from chewing - so far, anyway.


 I had not considered that was what she had been working towards! And i give her full access to it at all times. I like your idea of keeping it in a container in between times. Thank you!


----------

